# Old Magdeburg Lathe



## terry_g (Mar 16, 2021)

My job before I retired in  December 2019 used to send me to several small communities along the coast.
I used to travel to Haida Gwaii three time s a year for two weeks. This old lathe was in the Sandspit diesel 
generating station. It had not been used in a long time and is missing the keyed shaft that powers the 
carriage and cross feeds. Sadly the last time I was there it was gone and so were the two ancient Cooper 
Bessemer inline 8 cylinder diesel generators. 


The chuck is 12" in diameter I would guess 15" swing and 60" between centers. There was a 10" 4 jaw chuck and a 12" face plate 
and a box of tool bits and assorted parts with it.



















The data plat was stamped in 1927.


----------



## boilerhouse (Mar 16, 2021)

Cool photos.  Lets hope it went to a good home to breathe new life into the old girl.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Mar 17, 2021)

Fantastic!  Love the old iron!


----------

